

Scientists Analyze Public Leaders’ Voices to Discover the Basis for Charisma - wyclif
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-train-your-voice-to-be-more-charismatic-1417472214

======
iskonkul
"Tended to manage larger companies. Made up to $187,000 a year more than
higher-pitched peers. Lasted as many as five months longer as the head of a
firm."

This is an interesting research. I have not read the research underpinning
this article on WSJ, but somehow I cannot shake away the notion that this is
more correlation than causation for determining the CEO's success. Btw, do
some of the famous tech CEOs - Steve Jobs, Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg -
have low pitch or high? I think theirs might lean to the higher pitch of the
male voice spectrum.

